# Where to get Plastisol transfers?



## DolphinxManiax27 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello all,
I was thinking of trying vinyl or Plastisol transfers. Right now, I use Regular heat press Transfers.
Want to try something different.
What is easier to use Plastisol or Vinyl?
Do I need any cutter for Plastisol Transfers?
Where can I buy blank Plastisols Transfers to print on?
Can you use those kind Transfer sheets for Pillow Cases?
If anyone can help me out Im new to Plastisol and Vinyl Transfers.
Much Apporcatied!!


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I use versatranz and FM expressions. Plastisol a are easy !


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

I use transfer express and versatranz....transfer express is a little more expensive than versatranz if you are using your artwork. They both have a lot of templates you can customize....

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DolphinxManiax27 (Jul 8, 2011)

Where can I get blank plastols transfers at? N are they programs that I Need to get?
Sorry I'm new to all this!
Do I néed to get a cutter for plastols?


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

No cutter needed for plastisol


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Plastisol transfers are screen printed on transfer paper, vinyl transfers are cut out on a plotter on carrier sheets. If you go plastisol, you would have to order from a vendor who specialize in screenprinting transfers, like transfer express, fm expressions, or Versatranz. You have to buy a plotter for vinyl transfers. Plastisol are easier because all you doing is heat applying the designs once you receive the transfers. But vinyl transfers are cool, good quality and fun to work with. Good for one offs.


----------



## DolphinxManiax27 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replays! I think I'll stick with the vinyl transfers.
But my question is what's the best cutter to use? For a starter?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Plan on what you are looking to cut... If regular vinyl for starters, GCC expert 24 is a nice starter cutter. No optic eye, but if you are just starting, you probably don't need it


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Depends on I meant


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

DolphinxManiax27 said:


> Thanks for the quick replays! I think I'll stick with the vinyl transfers.
> But my question is what's the best cutter to use? For a starter?


Depending on the design, colours, quantity, etc. you would pick either plastisol transfers or CAD Cut Heat Press Vinyl.....Even if you were to get a cutter, there will be lots of projects that would be best done with plastisol transfers.......


----------



## DolphinxManiax27 (Jul 8, 2011)

Now I use like pictures from google can I still use those for on vinyls?


----------



## Dougie Boy (Feb 18, 2013)

HI I wanted to know if Plastisol transfers can accomplish just as much detail as a screen print. I am guessing the more intricate detail the more involved the heat process & peel will be. Attached is an example of an image & product line i am working on. Please let me know which would be a better option Plastisol or screen printing. image attached


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Artwork of that complexity would need to be done with a plastisol ( or some other type of printed) transfer. It could also be screen printed. It is too detailed to cut and weed from vinyl.

Plastisol transfers are screen printed onto paper, so in terms of artwork complexity you can think of them as being the same a screen printing.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Dougie Boy said:


> HI I wanted to know if Plastisol transfers can accomplish just as much detail as a screen print. I am guessing the more intricate detail the more involved the heat process & peel will be. Attached is an example of an image & product line i am working on. Please let me know which would be a better option Plastisol or screen printing. image attached


Yes you can do images like that with plastisol transfers....If you take a look at Iron-On Transfers, Heat Press Machines, T-Shirt Printing Supplies - Pro World you see lots of transfer samples.....


----------

